# Poll: Twitter Complex - Do You Use Twitter?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so does anyone use *Twitter*? I was asked by a friend what my *Twitter* tag was and when I replied I didn't have one well  is an understatement. She says that it's a must if I want to get working again but I just don't understand it. I've read friend's *Twitter* pages and I just don't understand most messages. Could someone please try and explain it?

My second problem with *Twitter* is I think it's a total waste of time but that's just my opinion. I think it's demeaning that people tell strangers they've just bought a coffee from *Starbucks*. Is it just me am I too "stuck up"?

What do you think about *Twitter*?

*L* x :tiphat:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I have twitter but i only made it so i could read artist updates.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't like twitter at all, and I have no interest in getting an account.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I do not use twitter. I have a Facebook but I rarely update it. I honestly find no such use for social media, because I have nothing which I want to share with anybody I know. I don't feel that they really need to know exactly what I'm doing and how I'm feeling 24/7. Facebook has more flexibility, but that is basically all twitter is. If I had twitter, I would have absolutely no idea what to tweet. I only found facebook useful keeping in touch with my family and sharing things with them while I was out of the country. I suppose it will become more useful for this purpose when I leave the country again this winter and then move across the country next fall. Otherwise, if I have something I want to tell someone, I can always just tell them in person or on the phone. I don't have a cell phone either, so I don't do texting. Calling people is the quickest way to communicate if you are not currently near them.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

I have two accounts. One for friends and family (200 tweets in 1.5 years, 90% of it conversational); the other one is to get updated on music news, world news, traffic news, stalk my favourite artists (Valery Gergiev's account often posts pictures on Facebook and tweet about it) and some orchestra and opera houses.

It's useful, but I definitely can live without it.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I have twitter, but only as a dumping ground for links to interesting articles in case anyone else should find that their reading preferences miraculously align with mine. It's more of a thumbs-up than anything interactive. I follow a fair few people that I like, but I never read anything they put out. Twitter is inundated with crap, and even the best of them can succumb to the temptation to write drivel. "It's only 140 characters!" they think, but when hundreds of people are thinking the same thing, you end up with utter garbage that you have no motivation to read. Besides, when can 140 character conversations _ever_ be interesting? It's purpose, to me, seems to be one of: a) following famous people (not interested); b) being followed if you're famous (not famous); or c) use as a discovery tool. Give me RSS feeds and decent conversations on Google+ and I've got that last one covered far better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Not in the least bit interested


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't twit because I don't want to be a...twit!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have twitter, and really hope that circumstances don't force me into getting an account like what happened with Facebook. I hate Facebook.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Ok so does anyone use *Twitter*? I was asked by a friend what my *Twitter* tag was and when I replied I didn't have one well  is an understatement. She says that it's a must if I want to get working again but I just don't understand it. I've read friend's *Twitter* pages and I just don't understand most messages. Could someone please try and explain it?
> 
> My second problem with *Twitter* is I think it's a total waste of time but that's just my opinion. I think it's demeaning that people tell strangers they've just bought a coffee from *Starbucks*. Is it just me am I too "stuck up"?
> 
> ...


From what I have read it can all become unpleasant and dangerous.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I find Twitter very useful. Opera houses often broadcast information via Facebook & Twitter before more conventional methods.

Twitter is interactive & last night I asked ROH a question & got an answer within about 10 minutes. I could have emailed them but would have had to wait until Monday morning. Some opera singers use it & following them can be good fun.

A few months ago an avid opera fan who I follow Tweeted about an up-coming interview with David McVicar which I hadn't noticed & I was able to get the last ticket.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Never had Twitter or Facebook. Never want it. Seems like a waste of time really.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Tried it, didn't like it - it's just for people that like gossip magazines isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Whilst most of us (possibly all of us, though some secretly) want 'significance', we don't all need the degree of self-importance that Facebook and Twitter seem to imply. A while ago, I started writing a blog on another forum, but within 20 words slipped into self-parody.

I'm happy that I've found one or two enclosed places where I can express myself - and listen to others express themselves - without feeling obliged to tell the entire world my opinions on anything and everything. Having said that, there are some things going on in the world which I am no longer happy to keep quiet about.

Twitter and Facebook seem to reduce everything (or elevate some things) to the same degree of importance. For my children, every moment has to be a Twitter or Facebook moment. Life gets recorded and reported, not lived!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I apologize for not actually creating the poll I was tired and I forgot to do it. 

I'm glad it's not just me who doesn't have a *Twitter* account. When I read my friend's *Twitter* accounts it seems to be a way of showing off your latest purchase be it clothes, gadgets or makeup etc. I don't like the fact that so many people see *Twitter* as essential my other half actually had a row with his publishers because he refused to make a *Twitter* account. I still don't understand the messages though.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> I apologize for not actually creating the poll I was tired and I forgot to do it.


No matter, the results look pretty clear, just from skim reading the posts.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The very name of the 'service' or 'app' is the most telling as to its value, social or otherwise  

re: Working again - unless you have a sports career, or an already going music (pop) performing career, where your fans (who use twitter) follow your every latte and scone and scandal and schedule -- as in one answer in the thread -- you can live without it.

I do not consider it anything truly ''adult'' - whether play or business.


----------



## ToneCluster (Sep 17, 2012)

I have twitter and think it's great - it's certainly expanded my classical music knowledge through clicking on links of important conductors/performers/academics/composers/critics. Almost all the big London (and presumably elsewhere - I follow a few American ones too, including Alex Ross) critics use it to link to interesting and informative sites that I doubt you'd stumble across without twitter. 
Facebook - absolutely love it, best way of keeping in touch with my friends, sharing photos and being able to look back at all the photos in a few clicks which trigger fabulous memories. We can share links, and communicate either publicly or privately in a way that's easier than emailing and more convenient than texting or calling. Also useful for organising events to which you can invite friends, having group discussions etc etc. 

I don't understand the problem people seem to have with social networking!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

ToneCluster said:


> I don't understand the problem people seem to have with social networking!?


Social networking comes in different flavours. I'm certainly not dismissing all of it. I do have a Facebook page, but only for the purpose of keeping in touch with family members. I must say I don't really like it - technically, that is. I find it awkward and difficult to manage, so I don't use it that often, but my older brothers and sisters seem to love it!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not have Facebook or Twitter but I am on Linkedin. I have found Linkedin to be a useful resource for managing business contacts.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I got twitter so i could follow comedians like Ricky Gervais etc. And other stuff as well.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

celebrities and companies use it for business contacts. if you send messages out to contacts they can keep up to date.

it can also be used to communicate with friends. and its a channel to share gossip and flex your ego.

it is quite sad that people persistently send messages but no one ever reads them.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://imgur.com/3ETvi


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ToneCluster said:


> I don't understand the problem people seem to have with social networking!?


I just don't like people.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The Internet is for people who have no life away from he computer. I do not have twitter, Facebook etc.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Of course I have....
What do you think I buy the high end Androidd phone but didn't use Twitter, Instagram, WhatsApp and others...


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I do not twitter nor tweet.


----------



## Lankin (Oct 7, 2012)

I use it seldom for social networking, but it is a great way to keep myself updated about artists, especially since facebook changed the rules and there is no guarantee that updates from a page you liked will pop up on your feed - this service now costs extra.

Twitter - swift updates, and a bit of fun while I'm on the train. I don't even try to get followers myself. I'm happy to follow there. 
Xing - for keeping contact with business relations as well as people I studied with. A pure business platform - no big fun there, some handy tools though for maintaining and expanding business contacts.
Google+ - much more potential than facebook. Not just as popular as facebook among my acquaintances - a pity.
Facebook - keeping in touch with people who are too lazy to be elsewhere. 
Chat - not facebook please - for anything worth talking about.
Er, what did I miss?
Tumblr, of course. Fun, a great community, friendly, creative and just as NC-17 as one could wish. It's full of people who love music, and there are many people who love opera.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> What do you think about *Twitter*?


The same thing Lenfer:



> [...] I think it's a total waste of time but that's just my opinion. I think it's demeaning that people tell strangers they've just bought a coffee from *Starbucks*.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm on twitter, and my user name is mrclassicalmusi, without the c at the end. I got this by originally wanting to call myself mrclassical music, but I couldn't get the c on the end , so I settled for "mr classicalmusi ."
Twitte ris an interesting challenge in that you have to try to say exactly what you want within a limited number of words .
In Der Rosenkavalier, they use Viennese dialect a lot, and Baron Ochs refers to music as "musi" . I thought this might look kind of interesting .


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Lenfer:

_
[...] I think it's a total waste of time but that's just my opinion. I think it's demeaning that people tell strangers they've just bought a coffee from *Starbucks*.
_

Quite right. Far better to tweet from Costa!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Quite right. Far better to tweet from Costa!


I'm a Pumpkin man, myself. Nothing quite like the deafening sound of trains screeching to a halt interspersed with easy listening pop radio.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

ToneCluster said:


> I have twitter and think it's great - it's certainly expanded my classical music knowledge through clicking on links of important conductors/performers/academics/composers/critics. Almost all the big London (and presumably elsewhere - I follow a few American ones too, including Alex Ross) critics use it to link to interesting and informative sites that I doubt you'd stumble across without twitter.
> Facebook - absolutely love it, best way of keeping in touch with my friends, sharing photos and being able to look back at all the photos in a few clicks which trigger fabulous memories. We can share links, and communicate either publicly or privately in a way that's easier than emailing and more convenient than texting or calling. Also useful for organising events to which you can invite friends, having group discussions etc etc.
> 
> I don't understand the problem people seem to have with social networking!?


As our modern "connected" world ironically draws us deeper into our own little shells (with more windows than we used to have, but draws us deeper in regardless) and further alienates us from each other, social networking can be seen as a tempting surrogate for genuine communication, which is sad. Actual socialization is nearly impossible on twittertumblrbook. Internet culture is venal, a sensory overload of junk information, like 90s trash TV magnified by a thousand times--ultimately everything boils down a pissing contest of who can act more flippant and reference the latest stupid memes enough.


----------

